# Αναστάσιμη Άντζελα



## nickel (Apr 7, 2016)

Εδώ πάντως λέει: «Χτύπα! Χτύπα σαν άντρας!»


----------



## Earion (Apr 10, 2016)

Άντζελα θεά! ΘΕΑ! Τέτοια αίσθηση του χιούμορ μόνο από πραγματικά στιβαρές προσωπικότητες. Και η ευρηματικότητα του διαφημιστικού γραφείου αξίζει διεθνές βραβείο. Μόνο για ένα πράγμα λυπάμαι (κοίτα να δεις! πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου): που δεν ξέρω το ορίτζιναλ τραγούδι, για να καταλάβω που πατάει το χιούμορ!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 10, 2016)

Το ορίτζιναλ τραγούδι έχει παίξει χιλιάδες φορές στα ραδιόφωνα, συμβάλλοντας ακόμα περισσότερο στην απέχθεια που νιώθω όταν ακούω τη φωνή της Άντζελας. Συγγνώμη, Εάριε, που δεν μπορώ να την ονομάσω θεά, τη βρίσκω αποκρουστική απ' όλες τις πλευρές: φωνή και προσωπικότητα. Μόνο η ευρηματικότητα του διαφημιστικού γραφείου με εντυπωσιάζει, έστω και μόνο επειδή έκανε τόσον κόσμο να μοιράζεται το βίντεο και να μιλάει γι' αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2016)

Επειδή μάλλον δεν το γνωρίζω, ποιο είναι το ορίτζιναλ αντζελοχίτ;


----------



## VickyN (Apr 10, 2016)

Αυτό που μου αρέσει στην Α.Δ. είναι ότι κάνει "whatever it takes" για να μένει στη δημοσιότητα. Απίστευτη στοχοπροσήλωση! 
Για το αν έχει αίσθηση του χιούμορ, διατηρώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 10, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή μάλλον δεν το γνωρίζω, ποιο είναι το ορίτζιναλ αντζελοχίτ;


Αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2016)

Είναι τωόντι μνημείο κινούμενης χειρουργικής γλυπτικής...


----------



## Earion (Apr 10, 2016)

«Χτύπα! Χτύπα σαν άντρας!» Αυτό θα μείνει στα χρονικά. Δίπλα στο «Στέλλα, φύγε, κρατάω μαχαίρι».


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2016)

Χρειάζεται όντως χιούμορ για να παρωδήσεις τον εαυτό σου. 
Οι κακές γλώσσες θα πούνε ίσως ότι η Άντζελα είναι ούτως ή άλλως παρωδία, αλλά υπάρχει φυσικά πάντα το ζήτημα της αυτοαποδοχής της παρωδίας. 
Δεν είμαι σίγουρη όμως αν οι πρώτες νότες που τραγουδάει είναι κι αυτές παρωδία ή απλά μετά από καμιά εκατοστή προσπάθειες ο ρυθμιστής ήχου σήκωσε τα χέρια ψηλά. 

Εντούτοις θα διαφωνήσω με τον Δόχτορα για τα περί μνημείου γλυπτικής χειρουργικής. Μνημεία τέτοιου είδους είναι π.χ. η Ζαζά Γκαμπόρ, που απόκτησε την πρώτη της ρυτίδα στα 90. Η Άντζελα από την άλλη, ή μάλλον ο γιατρός της, κερδίζει απλή εύφημη μνεία.


----------



## Earion (Apr 10, 2016)

Όπως έχετε υποψιαστεί, ο θόρυβος στα μέσα ενημέρωσης και στα δίκτυα έχει πάρει απρόσμενες διαστάσεις. Οι φεμινίστριες ζήτησαν να αποσυρθεί το βίντεο διότι προωθεί τη βία κατά των γυναικών («Χτύπα!»).

Διάβασα κάμποσα στο Φέισμπουκ, από τα οποία περισσότερο μου άρεσε αυτό, που σας το μεταφέρω:

Εντάξει!

το έχουμε τερματίσει στην ανάλυση, στο φέισμπουκ διάφοροι εδώ και 24 ώρες.

Οι κυρίες είναι έξαλλες με το βίντεο, γιατί προάγει φαλλοκρατικά και άλλα τινά στερεότυπα.
Οι συντεταγμένοι κύριοι καταλογίζουν στο βίντεο ένα χαστούκι στην αστική κουλτούρα.
Οι μη συντεταγμένοι κύριοι βρίσκουν το βίντεο ένα προϊόν υποκουλτούρας που προάγει τις πλαστικές εισαγόμενες αηδίες του καπιταλισμού, που υπηρετεί η επιχείρηση καταστημάτων παιχνιδιών.
Οι σκεπτόμενοι λαϊκοί βρίσκουν το βιντεάκι ένα λίβελλο στον τίμιο, contemporary, λαϊκό πολιτισμό.

Οι υπόλοιποι (εμού συμπεριλαμβανομένου) βρίσκουμε ότι αποτελεί ύψιστο δείγμα της trash culture με σπουδαίες cinema values και ένα σαφές προβάδισμα της γυναίκας-Φαγιούμ που προκαλεί το ανεπαρκές αρσενικό να προσπαθήσει να κάνει κάτι «σαν άντρας». Στην πραγματικότητα έχει την υπεροπλία και τον προκαλεί σε ένα a priori χαμένο παιχνίδι. Άντρας ισχυρότερος από την Άντζελα στο εν λόγω κλιπ δεν υπάρχει.​


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2016)

*Η γυναίκα-φαγιούμ! *Τέλειο. Και από αρχαιολογική και από καλλιτεχνική γωνία.


----------



## Earion (Apr 10, 2016)

Σήκω Φεντερίκο Γκαρθία Λόρκα από τον τάφο να μας δεις!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2016)

Earion said:


> Σήκω Φεντερίκο Γκαρθία Λόρκα από τον τάφο να μας δεις!


 Ορίστε;


----------



## Earion (Apr 10, 2016)

Γι' αυτήν εδώ τη σκηνή. Βγαλμένη από έργο του Λόρκα.







_Γειτόνισσες!_

_Μ’ ένα μαχαίρι!
Μ’ ένα μικρό μικρό μαχαίρι,__
Μια μέρα αφορεσμένη και πικρή,
Μ’ ένα μικρό μικρό μαχαίρι
Π’ ούτε το χέρι δεν το πιάνει,
Μα κείνο μπαίνει παγωμένο
Στην ξαφνιασμένη μας καρδιά,
Και σταματάει εκεί που τρέμει
Θολή κι αξήγητη για πάντα
Η σκοτεινή μας ρίζα της κραυγής.

_Ματωμένος Γάμος.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2016)

Μα δεν είναι μια τυπική σκηνή αναστάσιμης πασχαλινής πορείας; Πιο πολύ σε Καρένινα δεν θα έπρεπε να παραπέμπει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 10, 2016)

Εμένα πιο πολύ σ' αυτό με παραπέμπει:







Παρεμπιπτόντως, μού την δίνει η Άντζελα όσο και τα Τζάμπο (με τα Αίρμπας τα πάω καλύτερα). Και δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος ότι υπέπεσε στην αντίληψη της Άντζελας ότι το βίντεο είναι σαρκαστικό για να θεωρήσουμε την ερμηνεία της αυτοσαρκαστική.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 10, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, μού την δίνει η Άντζελα όσο και τα Τζάμπο







Πέθανα στο γέλιο και με αυτό:


Spoiler


----------



## Earion (Apr 11, 2016)

*Πολύκαρπος Ζαλώνης: Ο άνθρωπος πίσω από τις διαφημίσεις των Jumbo*

... και των προεκλογικών σποτ των ΑΝΕΛ !

 Άλλωστε ο κόσμος της διαφήμισης δεν έχει και κάποια ιδιαίτερη υποχρέωση να ασχολείται με την πραγματικότητα ούτε να την απεικονίζει, αλλά στοχεύει περισσότερο στο να ιντριγκάρει την φαντασία των καταναλωτών και να τους χειραγωγεί προς την κατεύθυνση που θέλει.


​Αυτονόητα ...


----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2016)

Δόχτορα, αναστάσιμη- πασχαλινή πορεία δεν υπάρχει. Τη Μ. Παρασκευή γίνεται αυτό που λες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2016)

SBE said:


> Δόχτορα, αναστάσιμη- πασχαλινή πορεία δεν υπάρχει. Τη Μ. Παρασκευή γίνεται αυτό που λες.



Σκέψου την εικόνα των πιστών μετά την Ανάσταση να επιστρέφουν στο σπίτι τους με αναμμένες λαμπάδες μέσα από τον μοναδικό δρόμο μεταξύ εκκλησίας και χωριού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2016)

SBE said:


> Δόχτορα, αναστάσιμη- πασχαλινή πορεία δεν υπάρχει. Τη Μ. Παρασκευή γίνεται αυτό που λες.



Χμ, εκτός αν εννοείς ότι η Λαίδη είναι Επιτάφιος, που ομολογώ ότι είναι ισχυρό επιχείρημα...


----------



## Earion (Apr 11, 2016)

*Η λαίδη και ο αλήτης*

του Γιάννη Παπαθεωδόρου

DimArt, 11.4.2016

.......


Το ΚΕΘΙ είναι ένας πάρα πολύ σημαντικός θεσμός, αλλά μάλλον δεν διαθέτει χιούμορ. Και πάντως δεν ξέρει να «διαβάζει» τις διαφημίσεις των Jumbo. Γιατί αν είχε παρακολουθήσει τις πρόσφατες παραγωγές, ίσως να είχε διαπιστώσει ότι στηρίζονται σε μια μάλλον παρωδιακή αντίληψη για το ρόλο των στερεοτύπων, ενώ ακόμη και οι ίδιες οι πρωταγωνίστριες (Κατερίνα Στανίση, Άντζελα Δημητρίου) αποδέχονται το ρόλο της αυτό-παρωδίας του ρόλου τους. Τόσο η «νονά» Στανίση όσο και η «λαίδη» Δημητρίου, αποτελούν πλέον μια καρικατούρα του «σκυλάδικου» των 90’s, αναμεμειγμένη με πέτσες ψημένων αρνιών, πληγωμένες καρδιές και ελπίδες συλλογικής λύτρωσης. Με τον δικό της cult τρόπο, δηλαδή, —ίσως και άθελά της—, η διαφήμιση των Jumbo σχολιάζει το μύθο της παλαιότερης «ισχυρής Ελλάδας», όταν έπαιρναν «φωτιές τα Σαββατόβραδα» στην παραλιακή και οι συμπολίτες μας τραγουδούσαν με πάθος πως «Έλληνες είμαστε θα βρούμε τρόπο / να ζωντανέψουμε αυτό τον τόπο».

Τα Jumbo έχουν ήδη καταλάβει πως τόσο η Στανίση όσο και η Δημητρίου είναι πλέον τα «ομοιώματα» (simulacra) μιας άλλης εποχής. Δεν είναι όμως απλές απομιμήσεις του «πρωτότυπου» εαυτού τους∙ είναι ομοιώματα που επενδύουν στην προκλητική ανομοιότητα σε σχέση με τον προηγούμενο εαυτό τους. Είναι «το αντίγραφο ενός αντιγράφου», όπως θα έλεγε ο Ζιλ Ντελέζ. Κάποτε η «Λαίδη» ήταν το σύμβολο της χλιδοδιασκέδασης, τώρα είναι το φάντασμα μιας νοσταλγικής απώλειας∙ μια αλλοιωμένη μορφή ενός οριστικά χαμένου παρελθόντος. Το καταλαβαίνει κανείς αμέσως αν δει την αφηγηματική ακολουθία της διαφήμισης: την αρχική έκπληξη της αναγνώρισης (α, Lady!!!), την παρωδιακή διασκευή της παλιάς ελαφρολαϊκής επιτυχίας («Ποια θυσία»), με στίχους που παραπέμπουν στην ημερολογιακή επικαιρότητα και στην ηθογραφική «κλοπή της συνταγής»: 

_Όσο το Πάσχα προχωρά σε συλλογίζομαι,
είσαι με άλλη στο χωριό και εγώ βουρλίζομαι.
__ Και τώρα Μάη θες να πιάσεις με την άλλη
και να τσουγκρίσετε τα αυγά σας τα βαμμένα
με συνταγή που πήρε από μένα
και δεν αξίζει στο όνομά μου μια πετσούλα αρνί για μέεεεεεεεναααα….»
_​ Η τελική πρόκληση, («χτύπα, χτύπα σαν άντρας»), η απόλυτη, δηλαδή, διάσταση σημαίνοντος και σημαινομένου στην επιθυμία σημασιοδότησης του κρίσιμου σημείου (το κόκκινο αυγό), χαρίζει στη διαφήμιση το κατάλληλο ερμηνευτικό περίσσευμα, που προκάλεσε το σχετικό σάλο για την αναπαραστατική της κυριολεξία ή μεταφορά. Ακριβώς για αυτό το λόγο, βέβαια, η διαφήμιση είναι επιτυχημένη. Χωρίς να χρειάζεται να τη φορτώνουμε με το βάρος των δικών μας υπερ-ερμηνειών για την πολιτική ορθότητα, η εν λόγω διαφήμιση μπήκε ήδη στην «επικράτεια των σημείων»


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2016)

Εχμ... δεν νομίζω ότι έχει τόσο βάθος η διαφήμιση του Τζάμπο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2016)

Από χιουμοράκι πώς πάμε τελευταία;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2016)

Το σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να είναι χιουμοριστικό, αλλά δεν έχει disclaimer και είμαι προκατειλημμένος σε ό,τι έχει να κάνει με τα τζάμπο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2016)

Ράδιο Αρβύλα (μην εγκαταλείψετε την τηλεθέαση στη μέση):


----------



## Earion (Apr 13, 2016)

Οι ανυπόμονοι πηγαίνετε αμέσως στο 6:30. Θάνος και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα!


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2016)

Η είδηση:

Δικαιώθηκε η Γενική Γραμματεία Ισότητας, από το Συμβούλιο Ελέγχου Επικοινωνίας (ΣΕΕ) όπου προσέφυγε με το αίτημα να αποσυρθεί το σύνθημα διαφήμισης «Χτύπα, χτύπα σαν άντρας». Φράση στην οποία εναντιώθηκε διότι, όπως σημειώνει, ενισχύει την βία κατά των γυναικών, συνιστά σεξιστικό λόγο, αντιτίθεται στη θεώρηση της ισότητας των φύλων και ενισχύει το πρόβλημα της έμφυλης βίας.

Συνέχεια:
http://www.huffingtonpost.gr/2016/0...ras-apo-th-diafimisi-twn-jumbo_n_9737648.html

Είναι ανακριβές ότι στην επόμενη έκδοση της διαφήμισης το «Χτύπα, χτύπα σαν άντρας» θα αντικατασταθεί από το «Βάρα, βάρα πολλάκις».


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2016)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που κρατικός οργανισμός (η ΓΓ Ισότητας) παρεμβαίνει σε ζήτημα που αφορά ιδιωτική επιχείρηση αλλά δεν πρόκειται για παράβαση κάποιου νομου. Θα περίμενα να παραπονεθούν οργανώσεις, σύλλογοι και ιδιώτες, όχι κρατικά όργανα.


----------

